# Rock ID



## critterslayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Found this while checking my trail cam on the mountain in Union county. Little bit bigger than a pill bottle.


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 27, 2016)

I believe that is Amethyst crystals, a type of quartz gemstone used in jewelry. That dark purple color in yours looks like Deep Russian crystal, which is a very desirable color to jewelers.  If there is a vein of it there, you may be able to put some money in your pocket.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 28, 2016)

Not a quartz like amethyst, but kyanite, an aluminasilicate. Much softer. Kyanite is used primarily in refractory and ceramic products, including porcelain plumbing fixtures and dishware. It is also used in electronics, electrical insulators and abrasives.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2016)

Kyanite was my first thought, also. They mine it in a couple spots in western NC. I have found a couple outcrops back in the mountains over the years.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 28, 2016)

I wouldn't know but I have a small interest in rocks & gems. Here is an article on kyanite;

http://skywalker.cochise.edu/wellerr/students/kyanite/project.htm


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 28, 2016)

Granddaddy had a chunk of this he used as a doorstop. Always called it petrified wood.


----------

